# chorreado



## lluvia222

hola, alguien sabe cómo se dice en inglés: "chorreado". el contexto es:

CASO 1: TEMPERATURA DE OPERACIÓN INFERIOR A 120º C​​*Preparación de superficies*:
Chorreado hasta el grado SA-2-1/2 de las Normas Suecas SIS-055900 o Norma ISO 8501-1​
​*Imprimación:*​*
*Una capa de Hempel`s Silicato de Zinc 673 E, color 19840 (Gris) hasta alcanzar un espesor de
película seca de 50 micras.​


----------



## speedier

*Hi lluvia222*​ 
*Preparación de superficies*:
Chorreado hasta el grado SA-2-1/2 de las Normas Suecas SIS-055900 o Norma ISO 8501-1​ 
mi sugerencia:​ 
Surface preparation
Blasted (water blasted or possibly grit blasted) to Swedish Standard Grade SA 2.5 ............​ 
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=chorro​ 
Saludos​


----------



## abeltio

Also sand/aluminum oxyde/glass beads or CO2 blasting.
In general is "abrasive blasting"

The original in spanish is not technically correct, it should specify which kind of blasting is accepted and/or required.
Inside equipment that cannot tolerate foreign material, e.g. inside steam turbine shells, CO2 (dry ice) pellets are used... they evaporate after use leaving no residue like the others.


----------



## mora

Hola

De acuero con abeltio...'*abrasive* blasting'

Mora


----------



## lluvia222

gracias a todos!!!!!!


----------



## elpelohipico

cómo decir chorreado en inglés (es una técnica para pintar) Gracias de antemano.


----------



## elpelohipico

Será dripping la traducción para chorreado? Please help me.


----------



## speedier

From the earlier part of this thread elpelohipico I think you'll see that:

chorreado = blasting/blasted


----------



## k-in-sc

But "blasting" isn't a painting technique, is it?!
Do you mean picture painting or house painting?


----------



## speedier

No K-in-sc. But abrasive blasting is used a lot to prepare rusty steelwork, for example on a ship's hull, prior to re-painting. These links refer.


----------

